# Scab on rabbits outer ear.



## _bethalice (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi all!

Tonight I have noticed a small scab on the outside of my rabbits ear. Just wondering if anyone has seen it before I have been googling but can't seem to find anything like it?

Sorry about bad pictures it was hard to get her to stay still!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It could have caught it on something or another rabbit could have scratched it if he lives with a pal. Other things include skin infections and mites. I'd be inclined to bathe it in warm water to ascertain how extensive it is then just keep an eye on it if it's superficial. if you are at all owtried then go to a vet. Is he up to date with vaccs?


----------



## _bethalice (Aug 4, 2016)

Lopside said:


> It could have caught it on something or another rabbit could have scratched it if he lives with a pal. Other things include skin infections and mites. I'd be inclined to bathe it in warm water to ascertain how extensive it is then just keep an eye on it if it's superficial. if you are at all owtried then go to a vet. Is he up to date with vaccs?


Hi, yes she is up to date with vaccines. She lives indoors on her own. It seems to have fallen off today so I will keep an eye on her. Thank you!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It could be that she has scratched herself. I noticed a tiny insect on Millie's ear, I knocked it off, she shook her ears and scratched. While we were at the vets I asked her if she would check her ears. I knew the insect wasn't a flea but wasn't sure if it was an ear mite. The vet confirmed her ears were clean and there are no mites present. The vet suggested the insect could have come from the hay (mine are indoor at the moment). I get large bails of hay tied with string - I believe it is freshly cut virtually straight from the fields. Not the bagged hay from the pet shop.

Millie is a white rabbit so anything on her fur is really easy to see.


----------

